# 2015 Beetle Classic now available for $20,195



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The 2015 VW Beetle Classic goes on sale this week according to a press release. It's a limited edition model that's $100 less than a base Beetle, yet contains more standard features. 
- 1.8T engine with 6 speed auto trans
- Navigation
- Satellite radio
- Multi-function steering wheel
- 17" Heritage wheels with trim rings
- Cloth and leatherette 'retro' style seats
- Three exterior colors available: pure white, black uni, and reflex silver

A VW Beetle Classic convertible will be available in early 2015 for $25K.

Pictures available here:
http://www.autoblog.com/2014/09/23/volkswagen-beetle-classic-pricing-official/


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

I was checking this out on autoblog and it then occurred to me that this is the Cup version over here in Germany. It's available on the configurator should you feel the need to see it in other colours. I was looking at one the other day and must say that the contrasting interior looks better in person. 

I'll see if I can get some real world pics up. Cheers.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I was just thinking to myself - that I don't like that contrasting interior.
The terra cotta probably looks better on a black car where there are fewer colors on the interior but I think I preferred the all black.
I think it'd do better if they offered it in the full color line up though since all the upgrades are creature comforts or interior features.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

I would love to see the interior in person as it really looks interesting and decidedly retro indeed. The cloth sections look a little light and I would worry a bit about wear/keeping clean. I just think that the exterior is missing something - a lower door tape stripe or contrasting door guard/mirrors like the R-line or maybe chrome caps. Just looks a little "too" plain. 

But man, what an *AMAZING value*! I had to re-read the specs several times to be sure I had it right. 17" Heritage wheels (which are technically standard on the regular Beetle just with added "fins"), rear spoiler, special two-tone interior, RNS-315 touch screen NAV, automatic transmission and 1.8T for less than the price of the Base Beetle?? CRAZY!

I just priced a similarly equipped MINI Cooper (some of you may already know that I work for MINI - shhhhhhhhhhh) and it came to $27,195 with less cylinders and horsepower and a Fiat 500 Turbo would be $21,800 with less equipment. *WOW, way to go Volkswagen!*


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Your intrepid moderator is on vacation in the Deep South and made a stop at Gunther VW in Buford GA. Gunther is the country's largest volume dealership. They had as white Beetle Classic on the floor and I snapped a few pics. I do agree with you vwdeluxe; it is a great value. White models get white heritage wheels!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

I test drove a pure white one at my local dealer last week and its had me hooked ever since. Might pick it up for my new daily next week if all goes well. This is the first beetle i've driven and it has a cheaper feel than my mkv gti, but it kind of helps it feel more retro. The new 1.8t is quiet and peppy and the two tone seats are really nice looking and comfortable. I agree the white heritage wheels add more pop than the black wheels on the reflex silver and uni black models which is one of the reasons I like the white best. Here's a few pics of it:

































































And a few quick photoshops I did of what I'm planning to do with it


















The original classic beetle interior:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

instead of using black they should have two toned the door cards to match the seats.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks familiar...


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> instead of using black they should have two toned the door cards to match the seats.


I agree. Luckily the fabric vw used on the seats is a very common pattern and easy to find online. It wouldn't be hard to recover the black leatherette portion around the armrest :thumbup: Im already thinking about wrapping the headliner and pillars in a matching microsuede similar to my GTI:


----------



## 98silverbeetle (Jan 22, 2007)

My local dealer (leith vw -Raleigh) has the classic in black & white. I fell in love with the wheels on the white one, I drive too far to drive a gas vehicle, found a sweet white tdi 2013 beetle on the used car section of the lot. The classism is a cool car.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife's beetle has the 17 heritages, I have always liked them, and it sits lower. But the interior should be keyed to the color of the car like this classic one, other wise it clashes.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vwdeluxe said:


> But man, what an *AMAZING value*! I had to re-read the specs several times to be sure I had it right. 17" Heritage wheels (which are technically standard on the regular Beetle just with added "fins"), rear spoiler, special two-tone interior, RNS-315 touch screen NAV, automatic transmission and 1.8T for less than the price of the Base Beetle?? CRAZY!
> 
> I just priced a similarly equipped MINI Cooper (some of you may already know that I work for MINI - shhhhhhhhhhh) and it came to $27,195 with less cylinders and horsepower and a Fiat 500 Turbo would be $21,800 with less equipment. *WOW, way to go Volkswagen!*


...and don't forget, less car.

Before I purchased my 2012, I was considering a Mini (shhhh). But like you said, less equip for more money. I wasn't a fan of the seat fabric (looked like cheap panty hose) and the extreme lack of trunk space also was taken into account. But the biggest deterrent was that there are only 2 Mini dealerships in my state (wait, now there's 3). So if I needed repairs, etc. it would have been a major ordeal.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Picked one up last friday for $19,507 including destination. Lowered it the next day  








Portawalls are on the way as well.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

Looks good man, My girl just got one as well and I was wondering what did you lower it with, Springs, coilovers?







FLMKVDUB said:


> Picked one up last friday for $19,507 including destination. Lowered it the next day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

redjettasquared said:


> Looks good man, My girl just got one as well and I was wondering what did you lower it with, Springs, coilovers?


Thanks man and congrats on the new ride! I installed a set of koni sport struts and tein springs off of my mkv gti. They are advertised as 2.1" drop for the mkv which is about the most drop you can get out of a spring for the mkv. I don't think the beetle had as much drop since its lower from the factory but it was perfect for a daily. Rode really good with the dampening set halfway. Shoot me a pm if you want more pics. Now its bagged...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I have a set of black heritage wheels with less than 200 total miles taken off my 2012 I would trade for the white ones. Hit me up with a PM if any of you have a set.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Why don't you just have them powder-coated?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

the beet said:


> Why don't you just have them powder-coated?


I took them off to do just that but when they told me it would be $600 to strip and powder coat not including removing and remounting the tires I sort of lost interest and started searching the classies in hopes I could just buy a white set and sell mine. What can I say? I'm kinda cheap that way. :facepalm:


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a fantastic trim package, but its not offered with a manual transmission!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Just picked it up for my wife, we went in for a Passat but she feel in love with this. I just ordered the TadiBros Backup camera kit for the car, willl need a Homelink mirror to.
Really like how they did the interior.








[/URL]IMG_3138 by rsyphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]IMG_3120 by rsyphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I've said in other threads, but I'll put this here too: THIS model should be the 'standard' Beetle. Make it available with all three engines (1.8T, TDI, 2.0T), manual transmission and auto/DSG, and make the only option a sunroof with Fender stereo. No leather, nav standard on all models. Make a black and gray version of the interior for bright colored cars. Have it available in a wide range of colors including greens, blues, and orange, and allow owners to choose between white, silver, or black Heritage wheels. 

I'm betting the Beetle Classic models spent less time on dealer lots than the 'standard' Beetles did.


----------

